# Bantam's Pic



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

For all of ya'll that wanted to put a face to the name, here ya go.......

Scroll down & see the ugley mug shot.......... haha

http://tackletour.com/reviewise2011reels.html


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought I saw that face once before on Americas most wanted. Nah just messin with him. It is great to put a face with a name.


----------



## scubatexas (Jul 3, 2006)

That explains alot.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm clean shaven now and have been since the Houston show. I grow the beard for the fall and winter. And yes I'm ugly. That's why they keep me behind a computer.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Whats up Bantam 1 long time no chat.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I came home from the Holder Show and went straight to work at a local show near Shimano. I apologize for the delayed responses. It was a hectic 14 days for me. I took yesterday off to catch up on some sleep and other errands.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

So how are things in the fishing world for you and Shimano


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have not fished much this year so far. I hope to find some time next month. Shimano is doing well and keeping me busy.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If the Shimano thing doesn't work out you would be an excellent candidate for a lumberjack, ya got to look down


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm clean shaven right now and about 20 pounds lighter. I also recently quit smoking...so yeah not anything like a lumberjack at the moment. I am the new streamlined Bantam 1


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> I'm clean shaven right now and about 20 pounds lighter. I also recently quit smoking...so yeah not anything like a lumberjack at the moment. I am the new streamlined Bantam 1


What happened did Bantam2 take a stick to ya?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Let's just say I found something I want more than cigarettes


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

What you're afraid you will lose your man card if you admit Bantam 2 beat you with a stick. Come on now fess up.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK She is 5'7", blondish hair, blue eyes...


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

See now don't you feel better getting it off your chest. Does she fish too?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not yet but she wants to try it. I'm just waiting for better weather and time when I am not traveling.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet, at least she is willing to try.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep I am pretty happy


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Have her break down a few reels like Cindy did and see if she has that same look in her eyes..LMAO!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Dang, I've never seen the bearded version. 

Glad to hear that dating thing is workin out for ya.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's because they won't let me go to Texas until the spring. Usually it's shaved off by that time. I grow it for the winter. Winter is the only free time I have to fish and hunt now. It's helps keep my face warm.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

We know what you were hunting, Eskimo wimmins.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually I hunt quail and chukkar in the high deserts and mountains. The morning temps are typically in the low teens to high twenties with highs in the 30-40's not counting the wind chill. I'll keep the beard through Feb usually because I go to northern CA to bass fish for a day or two. Running at 50-70 mph in 30 degrees or less is cold! 

I also got tired of the nickname somebody here at Shimano gave me. They started calling me Tali-Dan. I'm all for jokes and good times, but that name made me mad.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

You need to try to get down here in your winter coat next year to help methin out a few of those hogs.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you done any Duck hunting out there?


----------

